

What kind of music do you guys listen to when you design or code? - augustin1989


======
LeoSolaris
I am a fan of orchestral/instrumental music and film scores for coding. I tend
to randomly type words that I hear if I am not paying close enough attention
to my fingers. I once had to debug "Can't Touch This" out of some
javascript... it wasn't pretty.

I've found that soundcloud takes good care of me.

------
7beersonthewall
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLO4TbomOdn2esDt67jOlTI...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLO4TbomOdn2esDt67jOlTIKMN5VgxFXyL)

